# Plano electrico de una casa



## kurtfer (Jul 29, 2009)

Me gustaría tener un plano o conseguir un plano eléctrico de una casa que sea entendible y en español pues he buscado pero no he encontrado lo que verdaderamente busco.

Busco un plano con 3 dormitorios, 1 baño, 1 cocina, en una planta.

Gracias anticipadas, espero su colaboración


----------



## soerok (Jul 29, 2009)

Algo como esto?







Espero sirva, saludos.


----------



## kurtfer (Jul 30, 2009)

Muchas gracias, en verdad lo necesitaba.

Agradecimientos desde Colombia.


----------

